# H-screw L-screw?



## Tapew0rm (Dec 18, 2007)

My father gave me his Husky model 36 today. I took it home and it started on the second pull but it idles WAY too fast. The chain was flying around the bar. I noticed the L-screw and H-screw on the carb. Are these air/fuel ratio mixers? How can I slow the idle? Is there an idle screw? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 18, 2007)

There should be a larger screw above or below those two screws and that would be the idle screw. You can also slow the saw with the low-speed screw by backing it out (counterclockwise). The carb diaphragms may be stiff from sitting and the carb may need a kit.


----------



## Tapew0rm (Dec 19, 2007)

Jacob J. said:


> There should be a larger screw above or below those two screws and that would be the idle screw. You can also slow the saw with the low-speed screw by backing it out (counterclockwise). The carb diaphragms may be stiff from sitting and the carb may need a kit.



Thanks for the reply Jacob J. There is another screw but it's marked with a "T". Is that the idle screw? I figured the T stood for Timing. Yes... I'm new at this..


----------



## 308stanger (Dec 19, 2007)

On every saw the "h" means that's the "high" side adjustment. It regulates how much fuel is being poured into the motor during high rpm's. The "L" means that's the "low" side adjustment. It regulates how much fuel is being dumped in the motor around the low rpm's(idle to about half of it's full rpm's) The other mainly larger screw is the idle screw, it adjusts how fast you want the motor to idle at. All of the screws work the same way.The more you tighten them (to the right) the less fuel that goes in on that particular part of the rpm range. The more you loosen them (to the left) the more fuel gets dumped in on that rpm range. And the idler screw works the same way. If you tighten the screw the slower it will idle. The more you loosen it the faster it will idle. But be very cautious as the "H" and "L" screws don't need but just a touch to make a difference in the performance of the saw. Most books tell you to turn them in 1/8 turn increments. Hope this helps you!!!!


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re-word last post a little*

"On every saw the "h" means that's the "high" side adjustment. It regulates the *fuel/air mixture *that is being passed into the motor during high rpm's. The "L" means that's the "low" side adjustment. It regulates the *fuel/air mixture *that is being passed in the motor around the low rpm's"

The idle screw is another throttle, if you will. Just that it sets the least amount of fuel that is sent to the carb until the trigger throttle opens up more fuel.

You want to get your saw running where at idle the chain isn't turning, but it purrs steadily and doesn’t need additional throttling. _This will require some coordination between the low jet and idle screw._

BUT also make sure that the saw goes promptly to high RPM's with acceleration. No hesitation. _This will also require some coordination between the low jet and idle screw and then the high jet._

To get to the first level Grasshopper, is easy. The second may require some tinkering and experience.

Also be aware that different saws will vary. An 046, more of a power torque saw will not leap to rpm's the way a thinning saw would.

This is all actually really important.
1) Safety; don't be operating a saw with the chain turning at idle.
2) Equipment care; don't be operating a saw that is leaned out, (too high rpm's), and damaging the piston/cylinder).

*********************

Normally you do not have to adjust your jets or idle unless you change elevation.


----------



## Tapew0rm (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks all. The info you've given me is extremely helpful and much more than I've been able to glean from the manual at getsaws.


----------



## Dan Forsh (Dec 19, 2007)

308stanger said:


> ... All of the screws work the same way.The more you tighten them (to the right) the less fuel that goes in on that particular part of the rpm range. The more you loosen them (to the left) the more fuel gets dumped in on that rpm range. And the idler screw works the same way. If you tighten the screw the slower it will idle...



I think you're a little confused here. Tightening the idle (T) screw will increase the engine speed, not slow it down. The idle screw usually acts direct on the throttle arm either by the end of the screw pushing on it as you tighten it or the type which has a large cone shaped head whereby the cone acts on the lever. Both types increase engine speed as you turn them in, clockwise. 

Not a big deal and something you will soon work out for yourself.


----------



## 308stanger (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah my bad on that, just got a little ahead of myself there but thanks for catching that.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Good stuff in the search option*

All good advise guys, I would suggest using the search option on the upper RH of your screen.....not being a smart arse......it has helped me immensly......there is a good link to setting your carb on there.


----------

